# Been Sold A "rented Gas Bottle" Not Happy!



## Mitcho89 (23/8/11)

Hi guys,

I was hoping to get some help regarding my issue. Some prick on ebay sold me an Air Liquide rented bottle. My fault though, when I bought the bottle I should have checked if it was bought privately or a rental, I shouldn't have assumed it was privately owned. I've now got 20kg of scrap metal as no brew shop would refill a rented bottle as it could mean they could lose their license which is fair enough but it's just such a huge pain were to get the same bottle size would cost me 350+ bucks. (10kg bottle)

Any advice? 

Thanks and kind regards, 

Mitch.


----------



## Bribie G (23/8/11)

If it's a rented bottle then presumably it's still property of Air Liquide - I'd call the police personally. 

I know when I take my renter 10k swap bottle round to the A.L. agent on the island they scan the old bottle and the new bottle and it all goes into a database before they can issue me an invoice and allow me to pay, so they know where every bottle is. If you were caught with it - unlikely but who knows - you could maybe get charged with receiving. 

If it does turn out stolen I expect you could get your money back off Evilbay? Not an Ebay user myself so others would know better than me.


----------



## rob2263 (23/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help regarding my issue. Some prick on ebay sold me an Air Liquide rented bottle. My fault though, when I bought the bottle I should have checked if it was bought privately or a rental, I shouldn't have assumed it was privately owned. I've now got 20kg of scrap metal as no brew shop would refill a rented bottle as it could mean they could lose their license which is fair enough but it's just such a huge pain were to get the same bottle size would cost me 350+ bucks. (10kg bottle)
> 
> ...




Any reason why you can' tcontact seller and explain the situation as they can't rightfully sell something that does not belong to them.


----------



## Tanga (23/8/11)

Pretty sure you could go the seller for fraud through ebay's terms and conditions. Sale of stolen goods, etc. Worth making a noise to the seller about and try and recoup costs.


----------



## Malted (23/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help regarding my issue. Some prick on ebay sold me an Air Liquide rented bottle. My fault though, when I bought the bottle I should have checked if it was bought privately or a rental, I shouldn't have assumed it was privately owned. I've now got 20kg of scrap metal as no brew shop would refill a rented bottle as it could mean they could lose their license which is fair enough but it's just such a huge pain were to get the same bottle size would cost me 350+ bucks. (10kg bottle)
> 
> ...



Open a dispute in Ebay. Re-read the ad carefully, maybe they could claim they sold you the gas contained within the rental bottle. Did the images show that it was an Air Liquide bottle, if so they didn't hide it...


----------



## Mitcho89 (23/8/11)

I got the bottle a long time a go, maybe 12 months? That long ago that I'm not sure If I have the records of the transaction. I'd love to dob this fella into A.L but I'm worried that it'll bite me on the bum and they will charge me with his fees!


----------



## Bribie G (23/8/11)

Unless HE was in receipt of a stolen bottle, he would have a contract with A.L. for the rental, they don't care whether the bottle is full or empty as long as they get their rent ever quarter or year. So if it's been over a year I reckon A.L. will be into the original renter by now themselves, unless he's shot through in the meantime.


----------



## fcmcg (23/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> I got the bottle a long time a go, maybe 12 months? That long ago that I'm not sure If I have the records of the transaction. I'd love to dob this fella into A.L but I'm worried that it'll bite me on the bum and they will charge me with his fees!


Where abouts are you ?
Why not set up an email account and email AL and ask them about swap/filling ?
I heard of a bloke who had an AL agreement 10 yrs ago that still manages to swap his empty bottles no problem , for full ones at a LHBS...without paying a rental fee..just the swap fee
Personally , you may have to suck it up...
Otherwise a few of us reckon my kegs on legs are good !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Mitcho89 (23/8/11)

Alright I got the old emails from the ebay recipt, only problem is the page is that old that it's been removed. I wish I could see if on the page it said "rented bottle" but even then he shouldn't have been selling it. Good thing is I've got his name and his ebay Id so I'll contact him to see if this problem can be resolved. If not I'll be dobbing him into A.L. I hate to be a prick and do it but I'd just like to get what I payed for - which I didn't...


----------



## [email protected] (23/8/11)

i have no idea how the company works, but what if you rang this A.L. place, explained to them what was going on (dont give em any details) and give them the number of the bottle? the barcode number? just a thought.....


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/11)

IF the time since transaction is not a factor, I'd raise a paypal dispute (assuming you paid that way) and threaten to forward details to the police unless he returned his illegally sold goods.

Had to do this once to a bloke that sold me an imitation Nokia, the guy returned everything incl postage and I took the item back when I could be arsed.

The guy you bought it from might not have even realized that those aren't supposed to be sold, except for the time delay you should be able to tell him to suck it up and do the right thing.


----------



## Mitcho89 (23/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> IF the time since transaction is not a factor, I'd raise a paypal dispute (assuming you paid that way) and threaten to forward details to the police unless he returned his illegally sold goods.
> 
> Had to do this once to a bloke that sold me an imitation Nokia, the guy returned everything incl postage and I took the item back when I could be arsed.
> 
> The guy you bought it from might not have even realized that those aren't supposed to be sold, except for the time delay you should be able to tell him to suck it up and do the right thing.



I just politely said that if he was aware that he sold me a rented bottle under contract and that I'd like to settle the matter with him personally some how without having the matter go to A.L or ebay. When he replies I might just get him to give me some of my money back and I'll give him the bottle back. It was $212 for 3 kegs and the bottle, the kegs second hand are about 30 bucks each so I might just ask for some of money back and I return the bottle to either him or A.L.


----------



## booargy (23/8/11)

open an account. rent a bottle for the shortest term. then take the empty back.


----------



## Mitcho89 (23/8/11)

booargy said:


> open an account. rent a bottle for the shortest term. then take the empty back.



That could work. They could trace the number of the bottle back to the fella who I bought it off. Urgh this is all too hard. I'm starting to think it's too much work over a couple of hundred bucks. It';s just the principle of it.


----------



## brettprevans (23/8/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Where abouts are you ?
> Why not set up an email account and email AL and ask them about swap/filling ?
> I heard of a bloke who had an AL agreement 10 yrs ago that still manages to swap his empty bottles no problem , for full ones at a LHBS...without paying a rental fee..just the swap fee
> Personally , you may have to suck it up...
> ...


Ferg has a point

every time i go into a lhbs to change my LA cylinder, he never asks to see my rental slip. i just fork over the cash and walk out (ok roll out as its a 20kg bottle) of the shop.
but if your not keen on the idea id certainly open up an evilbay greivence


----------



## BobtheBrewer (23/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> That could work. They could trace the number of the bottle back to the fella who I bought it off. Urgh this is all too hard. I'm starting to think it's too much work over a couple of hundred bucks. It';s just the principle of it.




Did the HBS store where you tried to get the bottle filled tell you that it was a rental bottle? How did they know? I have a BOC style bottle that I used to get filled at BOC before they decided there was more money to be made renting them out. My local HBS said that they didn't fill BOC bottles. I copped it sweet and hired one from BOC. Later on I was bitching to the owner of the HBS and he realised that it was a privately owned bottle and said "We fill them". Make sure that your HBS knows that you have bought the bottle, and it would be a good idea to check with AL to make sure that it is not a stolen one. Hope this helps.


----------



## pk.sax (23/8/11)

Mitcho89 said:


> I just politely said that if he was aware that he sold me a rented bottle under contract and that I'd like to settle the matter with him personally some how without having the matter go to A.L or ebay. When he replies I might just get him to give me some of my money back and I'll give him the bottle back. It was $212 for 3 kegs and the bottle, the kegs second hand are about 30 bucks each so I might just ask for some of money back and I return the bottle to either him or A.L.


Ah well, I wouldn't rip another off so why should I tolerate someone pulling a fast one on me. Although, you could tell the guy you took it into the shop and the shopkeeper wanted to report it, so you want it sorted out with A.L. by him since you paid him in good faith. He might decide its not worth the hassle of trying to prove its not his problem and refund you the amount for the bottle


----------



## DU99 (23/8/11)

i have a Supagas bottle and it has stamped on it ..Customer Bottle


----------



## Malted (23/8/11)

Principle or not but sorry you should have picked up on it within twelve months, that may be the hard truth. With that time frame I think it best to (1) cop it on the chin or as others suggested, (2) try your luck with a LHBS, if that doesn't work then go back to plan (1).


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (23/8/11)

where abouts are you? Have you tried taking it to a fire extinguisher refill company. There are a few around that will fill gas bottles.


----------



## poppa joe (23/8/11)

Bottles are rented and always remain the property of ???
Just like the Keggles..If you have had it for 12 Mths. Rental is due....
All bottles are now regulated.....You may get away with the swap..
But when it comes to test .They follow back till they find the Renter.
If you are in possession of the bottle you could be held responsible..
The bottle is useless if the rental has not been paid.....
How many years rental is owed on this bottle.? A.L. will want the lot...
Cut your losses.. or dob him in...You could be the one in trouble...
as a user of Gas bottles Etc for the last 50 odd years...And sold my business with a bottle and did not change the name. I was the one
the Gas Co.pursued to reclaim what the other fella did not pay..
I had to pay.....Then changed the name..
CUT YOUR LOSSES...
PJ


----------



## michael_aussie (23/8/11)

booargy said:


> open an account. rent a bottle for the shortest term. then take the empty back.


i heard of others doing this with no problems....

12 months on you will struggle to make anything stick IMO...

all that will happen is you will lose the bottle.


----------



## Maheel (23/8/11)

paint it the same "other brand bottles" and see how you go refilling it ....


----------



## poppa joe (23/8/11)

Painting will do no good..
All bottles have a new scanner type thingy on them...
PJ


----------

